# Key wound antique silver pocket watch



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

I came across this in my boxes of watches.

It is a silver cased watch with a yellowish gold face (or just oxidised silver?)

It seems to be fully wound but when I carefully put pressure on the winding key, the balance wheel moves. It has 'compensation balance' in engraved script.

https://goo.gl/photos/jAWVRvyXRRHeeH4S6

I will check out the UK hallmarks. Is this worth restoring or does it have to go in my silver scrap box, please?

TIA

Vigman


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

If you have a box of watches, i would put this one at the bottom.

Can we have some pics of the others.

Cheers.


----------

